# Is tmpfs still "experimental"?



## obamatronic (Oct 2, 2012)

I am reading an "absolutely" great FreeBSD book to learn the OS.  The book was published in 2008 and it is discussing tmpfs.  At that time, tmpfs was still experimental?

Is this still the case?


----------



## SirDice (Oct 2, 2012)

Nope, I've been using for some time now. Never had any issues with it.


----------



## Beastie (Oct 2, 2012)

I've been using it extensively since 7.x and it's always "on". I've never had any problem whatsoever.


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 2, 2012)

The warning tmpfs(5) showed on load was removed a few months ago.  I have had no problems.


----------



## m6tt (Oct 4, 2012)

I run it alongside ZFS on CURRENT, and it does not cause problems at all.

However, it is good to limit both the size of the ARC cache and tmpfs to prevent all memory from being consumed under maximum load of both.


----------

